# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  địa chỉ mua Máy làm tỏi đen Tiross không giống nhau tiện lợi sử dụng

## seolocal

Máy làm tỏi đen vừa qua đang trở nên một cơn sốt, việc mang một chiếc máy làm tỏi đen gia đình phục vụ những nhu cầu là điều khôn cùng thiết yếu, đáp ứng nhu cầu làm tỏi đen và sử dụng tỏi đen thường xuyên, tăng giá trị về sức khỏe cho mọi người.

 Theo những nghiên cứu và tài liệu từ các nhà khoa học đã chỉ ra rằng tỏi đen là một trong số rất ít thực phẩm có công dụng, tính năng phòng chống ung thư. chức năng của tỏi đen khôn cùng thần kỳ có thể giảm sự lão hóa của cơ thể, giảm cholesterol, mỡ máu, mỡ gan. Có các chất rất hữu ích cho cơ thể trong việc ngăn ngừa chống lại ung thư, chứa các loại vitamin khác biệt giúp cơ thể phát triển một cách tốt nhất, mạnh khỏe nhất.

 


 bây giờ, tổ chức chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp sắm sửa, bán lẻ nhiều loại *[replacer_a]* chính hãng khác biệt. Với giá cả phải chăng và có lí nhất trên phân khúc bây chừ. Đến với chúng tôi bạn không cần phải lo hàng giả hàng kém chất lượng.

 Chúng tôi cam kết

 - Máy làm tỏi đen chính hãng.
 - bình yên hiệu quả, tiện lợi tiêu dùng.
 - Đến với chúng tôi quý khách hàng sẽ được đội nhân viên tham biện tìm hiểu rõ về máy tỏi đen để bạn có thể chọn một chiếc máy thích hợp cho gia đình.
 - Ship giao hàng toàn quốc lập cập, thuận lợi.
 - Độ bền của máy được đảm bảo, chế độ bảo hành cao.

 Đặc điểm nổi bật của máy làm tỏi đen

 - thời gian lên men nhanh tự động trong 12 ngày ( 288 giờ).
 - Với máy làm tỏi đen bạn chẳng hề lo âu khi nào tỏi lên men xong hay nhiệt độ và độ ẩm có bất biến không, vì hầu hết máy đã được lập trình logic nhất cho việc tỏi lên men.
 - Máy được lắp đặt hệ thống phân bố nhiệt độ 360° theo hình cầu, hoạt động theo chương trình được setup sẵn. Đảm bảo tỏi lên men đều hết các hướng giúp tỏi lên men đạt chất lượng cao. Với lập trình cài đặt hệ thống kiểm soát nhiệt độ và độ ẩm thích hợp với việc lên men tỏi đen.
 - Khay nhôm đựng tỏi có 2 ngăn với chất liệu chống rò rỉ, gia nhiệt đều tất cả các hướng của củ tỏi. item không sơn, mạ, bền với nhiệt độ cao và không sinh ra hóa chất trong thời gian lên men.
 - Máy còn được setup đèn led giúp đếm ngược thời gian hoàn thành và hiển thị nhiệt độ bên trong máy. Trong thời gian lên men bị mất điện, đèn sẽ tự động tạm dừng và hoạt động quay về tiếp tục quá trình khi có điện.
 - Lập trình tự động sấy khô tỏi đen sau khi được lên men, tiện cho việc sử dụng và bảo quản.
 - bình yên khi mất điện, không hề ảnh hưởng chất lượng.
 - Máy được cài đặt chế độ tiết kiệm điện năng lên đến 75%.
 xem xét:
 - Không dùng *[replacer_a]* để chế biến, đun nấu thực phẩm khác.
 - Trong quá trình lên men tỏi đen không nên ngắt điện hay tùy tiện mở nắp nồi làm ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng của tỏi.
 - các tình huống gây ảnh hưởng công đoạn lên men tỏi đen.

 • Trong quá trình tỏi lên men gặp sự cố mất điện quá 5 giờ.
 • Chất lượng tỏi tươi đê lên men bị hỏng không đảm.
 • Tỏi đen sau khi lên men xong nên để nơi râm mát hoặc dự trữ trong tủ lạnh.
 • trong giai đoạn sử dụng không chạm vào cửa thoát hơi, tránh bị bỏng và không nên để các đồ vật khác che, phủ lên máy gây biến dạng, biến sắc hoặc phát sinh các tình huống nguy khốn.

----------

